

Show HN: Virally, a social content marketing platform and analytics - liamgooding
https://virallyapp.com

======
liamgooding
We have been offering a full concierge service on all paid plans, but today we
added a self-service Freemium account which any HN reader can sign upto and
checkout the basic product:

<https://virallyapp.com/sign_up>

------
octix
You have a small typo on pricing page "Anayltics".

~~~
liamgooding
Thankyou!

